# Identify the plants



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

one is some kind of a sword 
i thought my second plant is Ludwigia repens
and the third looks like anubias but its not like it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know what sword the first picture is, it may be the one they call 'tricolor'. The second picture looks like Ludwigia repens to me. The third picture is Sarurus cernuus


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

thats how the third plant looks from the back ,
*HeyPK* said its a Sarurus cernuus.
i googled at and the plants that came up didint look like it :S


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Mabye that is because I spelled it wrong. It should be Saururus cernuus.


----------



## BLaZe (Mar 12, 2005)

Saururus cernuus looks like a non-aquatic plant in most pics ? is it ?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It can be grown submersed. Here is a photo by Erik Olson from The Krib. 








Like most plants that usually grow emersed, it should have high CO2 levels, 20-30 ppm, when submersed.


----------

